
The Internet Is Alive And Well (As An Investment) - Mystalic
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/07/the-internet-is-alive-and-well-as-an-investment.html
======
jmtame
i just saw this comment from gary vaynerchuk on my facebook feed:

"Come on People - the modern internet that we all know is 15 yrs old, it
hasn't had sex yet! Can we stop the debate - It will WIN! All this talk about
if it is still a good place to invest money or if you can still build big
businesses is INSANE..the answer is YES! Sorry TV and Newspapers and magazines
you are in TROUBLE!"

------
quizbiz
spin off question: Does an internet company ad wealth to your life if you do
not have an internet connection?

~~~
adamhowell
Sorry, but what are you talking about?

~~~
quizbiz
I'm not sure. I'm not questioning Fred's writings but trying to tackle my own
suspicions about investing so heavily in software that exists in something we
call a "cloud", something we can not hold, something that can vanish just as
easily as it can be created out of thin air. I'm trying to question how we
value the purely digital as investments.

~~~
trafficlight
You make it sound like only physical items are worth investing in.

Did you invest in your education?

